# Seite verlassen nach vollständigem Laden



## Webby0815 (10. Mrz 2011)

Hallo zusammen ,ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen.Ich bin Webby0815 ,komme aus dem Norden Deutschlands und programmiere in PHP/Mysql.Binn 33 Jahr jung , und habe ein kleines problem mit meiner Seite.
Ich möchte ,das wenn die seite *VOR* vollständigem Laden ein Popup ausgibt ,das vor verlassen der seite warnt.*Nach* dem vollständigem Laden sollte das Popup nicht mehr erscheinen.Für euch ist das bestimmt nen klacks ,für mich leider nicht.

Das Script habe ich jetzt drin:

```
<script>
function closeIt()
{
  return "Wenn Sie die seite vor dem fertigen Scan schliessen,\n" + 
         "könnte es zu Problemen kommen";
}
window.onbeforeunload = closeIt;
</script>
```

Wäre nett ,wenn Ihr mir unter die arme greifen könntet.
Gruss
Sven (Webby)


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Mrz 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html
---
Ansonsten, schau dir vllt mal JQuery an: .unload() – jQuery API


----------



## Webby0815 (10. Mrz 2011)

hmm ,da verstehe ich leider nur bahnhof von :-(


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Mrz 2011)

hast du dir die Seite angeschaut? Da steht doch ein Beispiel:

```
$(window).unload( function () { alert("Bye now!"); } );
```

dass du hier nur die funktion anpassen musst, sollte klar sein. Also einfach den
[c]alert("Bye now!");[/c]-Teil durch eigenen Code ersetzen und dann gehts (vorrausgestzt du hast jQuery eingebunden)


----------



## Webby0815 (10. Mrz 2011)

ja ,aber wie nutze ich das für mich ?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Mrz 2011)

```
<script>
$(window).unload( function () { alert("Wenn Sie diese Seite schließen werden furchtbare dinge passieren"); } );
</script>
```

?! Was ist daran missversändlich?

*Edit* ungeteste: du solltest ein return false; noch einbauen

```
$(window).unload(function() {
    data=prompt("Seite verlassen? Dann Tippen Sie Ja ein");
    if(data!="ja")
        return false;
});
```
dass sollte wirklich verhindern, dass die Seite geschlossen wird.


----------



## Webby0815 (10. Mrz 2011)

ja , aber es kommt zwar das popup ,
aber wenn die seite fertig geladen ist , sollte das nicht mehr kommen :-(


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Mrz 2011)

probier mal:

```
var showMsg=true;
$(window).unload(function() {
    if(showMsg) {
        // code hier
    }
});
$(document).ready(function() {showMsg=false;});
```


----------



## Webby0815 (10. Mrz 2011)

also so :

```
<script>
var showMsg=true;
$(window).unload(function() {
    if(showMsg) {
     
    data=prompt("Seite verlassen? Dann Tippen Sie Ja ein");
    if(data!="ja")
        return false;

});
$(document).ready(function() {showMsg=false;});
</script>
```

sorry java ist nicht mein ding ;-(


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Mrz 2011)

a) probiers aus
b) ist das *kein* Java


----------



## Webby0815 (10. Mrz 2011)

so gehts leider nicht ,nun kommt nix :-(


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Mrz 2011)

du hast ein [c]}[/c] vergessen:


```
<script>
var showMsg=true;
$(window).unload(function() {
    if(showMsg) {
     
    data=prompt("Seite verlassen? Dann Tippen Sie Ja ein");
    if(data!="ja")
        return false;

    } // <--- dass hier hast du vergessen.
});
$(document).ready(function() {showMsg=false;});
</script>
```


----------



## Webby0815 (10. Mrz 2011)

hmm geht mmernoch nicht :-(

mein code sieht so aus :

```
<script src="http://code.jquery.com/jquery-1.5.js"></script>


<script>
var showMsg=true;
$(window).unload(function() {
    if(showMsg) {
     
    data=prompt("Seite verlassen? Dann Tippen Sie Ja ein");
    if(data!="ja")
        return false;

    } // <--- dass hier hast du vergessen.
});
$(document).ready(function() {showMsg=false;});
</script>
```


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Mrz 2011)

Kein Ahnung, wollte es selbst ausprobieren aber selbst wenn er die Meldung bringt verlässt er die Seite. Wende dich vllt mal an ein Java Script Forum, dort bekommst wahrscheinlich schneller hilfe als hier.


----------



## Webby0815 (10. Mrz 2011)

Vielen Dank ,ich habe mich dort angemeldet.Super das du dir Zeit genommen hast . TOP


----------



## maki (10. Mrz 2011)

*verschoben*


----------

